# Do You Have Trouble Finding Models?



## PBPA (Dec 29, 2004)

If you are like many of the photographers who are registered with our photo agency http://www.pbpa.co.uk and have difficulty finding models for photo shoots, then you will be pleased to know about our new website http://www.modelregister.co.uk.

The site is free to join, and is THE place for photographers and models to find each other.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 29, 2004)

moving this to the website forum.


----------

